# Finally!



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just got sworn in this morning after knowing about being hired for a few weeks. Just didn't want to jinx myself and not get sworn in knowing my luck! 8)


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats! :wink:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats! :t: :beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

:fun: Welcome to the brotherhood. Even w/ all the bickering on this board, you know everyone of us would back you up.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

congrats! What dept did you get onto?


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Good for you, and well said MSP75!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wahoo!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats, Good Luck and Stay Safe!!

How's that Kool-Aid Grin..lol :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats!!

Scott :rock:


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks to everyone!
I'll see you out there, stay safe


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone know when the HRD updates the lists? Four new officers were hired back in June and are STILL on the list! WTF!!!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well congrats!!! what Dept bro? be safe!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Congrats! Stay Safe!


----------

